# nunchaku cord length



## tkdDougie (Sep 10, 2004)

is the rule of thumb long enough so that each end hangs down while the string is across the top of your hand?

so if that is the case, when you buy nunchaku's the string size is as small as 1" and 2" (is this mainly for speed)?

thanks.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 10, 2004)

tkdDougie said:
			
		

> is the rule of thumb long enough so that each end hangs down while the string is across the top of your hand?
> 
> so if that is the case, when you buy nunchaku's the string size is as small as 1" and 2" (is this mainly for speed)?
> 
> thanks.


The rule of thumb is it is a matter of personal preference...

But if you most have one, the "standard" Okinawan method is usually about 4 fingers long I believe.

They are also generraly tappered octagon, with the "no knot" method of holding them together.

But your weapon is your weapon, you do with it what makes it the most effective in your hands.


----------



## bignick (Sep 10, 2004)

i've heard the hanging across the hand method...but it's all about what works best for you...


----------



## MichiganTKD (Sep 10, 2004)

As a Tae Kwon Do practitioner, I don't use nunchaku. Therefore, I really can't answer your question.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 10, 2004)

Well it's sure a good thing you posted then...


----------



## MichiganTKD (Sep 10, 2004)

Always willing to help a chap out. Since he posted a message in the Tae Kwon Do forum looking for nunchaku advice, perhaps he should also visit the Aikido forum for Chinese broadsword advice. Makes sense to me.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 11, 2004)

Actually we practice nunchaku also in our Taekwondo school.  My son became really proficient with it.  He went through two with cords quickly and changed to chains.  Much more durable.  TW


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 11, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Always willing to help a chap out. Since he posted a message in the Tae Kwon Do forum looking for nunchaku advice, perhaps he should also visit the Aikido forum for Chinese broadsword advice. Makes sense to me.


A lot of TKD schools have added nunchaku to there training.

Perhaps you should step outside your box?


----------



## MichiganTKD (Sep 11, 2004)

Traditional Tae Kwon Do doesn't use weapons. I don't use nunchaku, practice BJJ, or include MMA in my Tae Kwon Do. If I want advice on nunchaku, I can go to the Okinawan weapons forum.


----------



## phlaw (Sep 13, 2004)

I practice traditional TKD and we use many weapons including:

nunchaku, Bo, Sword, 3 sectional staff, double sticks , Sai and we have even practiced with throwing stars and knives...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2004)

I like the 4 finger rule.  It gives enough play for twirling and is short enough for trapping.


----------

